# Hilfe!



## kbyrnaz (10. Dez 2014)

Ich habe ein Programm vorprogrammiert vor mir liegen, das ich ergänzen muss. Ich kann mir zwar vorstellen, was ich machen soll, aber schreiben und ausdrücken kann ich überhaupt noch nicht. Bitte hilft mir jemand! Hier ist das Programm mit den drei Aufgaben:

```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Graphics;

public class Circle {
    
    private int x; // x-Koordinate
    private int y; // y-Koordinate
    private int r; // Radius
    private boolean red = false; // black or red ? can be ignored
    
    public Circle(int x, int y, int r) {
        this.x = x;
        this.y = y;
        this.r = r;
    }
    
    public void paint(Graphics g) {
        g.setColor(Color.black);
        if (red)
            g.setColor(Color.red);
        g.fillOval(x-r,y-r,2*r,2*r);
    }
    
    // Aufgabe -1
    public boolean paintRed() {
        red = true;
        return true;
    }
    
    // Aufgabe 5
    public boolean tripleSize() {
        return false;
        }
    }
    
    // Aufgabe 6
    public boolean moveLeft() {
        
        return false;
    }
        
    // Aufgabe 8
    public static double distance(Circle c1, Circle c2) {
        
        return 0;
    }    
}
```
Aufgabe 5
Schreiben Sie eine Methode public boolean tripleSize(), die den Flächeninhalt des
Kreises verdreifacht. Die Methode soll zurück geben, ob sich der Kreis noch vollständig
innerhalb des 500x500 Pixel großen Spielfeldes befindet.

Aufgabe 6
Schreiben Sie eine Methode public boolean moveLeft(), die den Kreis 10 Pixel nach links
verschiebt. Die Methode soll zurück geben, ob sich der Kreis noch vollständig innerhalb
des 500x500 Pixel großen Spielfeldes befindet.

Aufgabe 8
Schreiben Sie eine statische Methode public static double distance(Circle c1, Circle
c2), die den kürzesten Abstand zwischen Kreis c1 und Kreis c2 bestimmt.


----------



## Flown (10. Dez 2014)

So minzee hat dir in deinem zweiten Post wieder einmal eine Lösung geboten für die ersten 2 Aufgaben.

Achja bitte nur *1 Thread pro Problem*.

Deine dritte Aufgabe ist der Satz des Pythagoras! Wobei a die Differenz zwischen x ist und b die von y.
Java hat zum Wurzel ziehen 2 Optionen:


```
Math.sqrt(...); //Quadratwurzel
//oder:
Math.pow(..., 0.5); // Allgemeines Wurzelziehen
```


----------

